# Black Drum 12/20



## Got Fish? (Dec 31, 2014)

Fished around the Oak Island ICW and rivers. Caught 14 black drum, ranging from 8-12" including this personal best for my son









All were caught on cut shrimp.


----------



## kbueno1 (Jun 3, 2015)

Well done by the young man!

Ken


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Good way to keep him into the sport... Thanks for the report..


----------



## buckstand (Sep 17, 2014)

He's already caught one bigger than I ever caught.....great job young man!!!!


----------



## Got Fish? (Dec 31, 2014)

He was very excited! Last year he caught his first black drum so we are really enjoying it, and we found a great spot for them and had a great time. Can't wait until we can do it again.


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

Author/journalist/fisherman Jeff Weeks use to love to fish the OI bridge for black drum in December. R.I.P. Honored that I was mentioned in his book http://www.amazon.com/Saltwater-Fishing-Carolinas-Jeffrey-Weeks/dp/1463778228


----------

